# Problem ONLY with Netflix site loading



## seeker22 (Jan 18, 2008)

No matter what browser I use (and I have tried IE, Foxfire, and Opera), the Netflix website does not work properly. On all browsers it has problems loading images, including the buttons needed to make selections. The worst is on IE, which hangs up trying to load images, then goes to a blank red screen and freezes totally. The only way to exit the site then is to end task in Task Manager. The other two browsers are more functional, but Netflix requires IE for its "watch instantly" feature.

Here is what I have already done:

1. Called Netflix. They say they have made no changes to their webpage so it must be my problem.

2. Done a VERY extensive scan for viruses (using multiple programs) culminating in a HJT log that shows no problems according to another tech support forum.

3. Cleared history and cookies, etc. more than once.

I am stumped. The only website that I am having this problem with is Netflix. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## esous (Jan 25, 2008)

I have been having the same problem with all 3 browsers. Opera functions the best but none of them function correctly. I also called netflix and they told me the problem was probably "java" in my computer. I reinstalled Java with no success. While I was in the process of doing a system restore to see if that might have changed anything or not i decided to hook up another computer that has not been in use. Well guess what Netflix does the same thing on this machine with firefox. I do not have opera on this machine at present. I am going to download it and try it along with IE. I'll let you know what happens.
esous 

I have the same problems with Opera and IE as with Firefox. Opera seem to load the fastest of the three but is totally unacceptable and cant be used for instant viewing. Time to call netflix again!
esous

I called netflix and they had me unplug the power to my dsl modem and my router and the site loads perfectly. I hope this helps you.
esous


----------

